# What kind of gun do u use?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what type of gun does everyone here use? Does it work well for u? Do u use more than one type of gun for duck and pheasant hunting?


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Benelli Nova 12 guage. First year with it and LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Browning Auto 10 gauge Alittle big for In Your Face shooting you'd better shoot em in the beak or your wasting one whole side. But I love feel of 10 gauges. :beer:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I use a shotgun, yes it seems to work well and I have never tried a rifle for pheasants or ducks but assume a shotgun is better.


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

1300 or an a-5 both awsome guns


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

SBE II for waterfowl (what else?)

Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U for Upland


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

870 express baby!!! Best gun for the money ever on the market. Shoots amazingly, or maybe its just me :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Remington 870 Express Magnum 3" BB for geese 3" 4 shot for ducks and 2 3/4" Lead or Steel 4-5 shot for upland.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Mossberg 500 (Nothing special but why? When its good enuf never to jam, and always shoots where i want it too.)

3" BB Geese
3" #2 Ducks (just in case there are geese coming over us by accident) 
2 3/4" #4 Pheasant/Rabbit


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Winchester SX2, does the job.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

scissorbill,

You finally put up a decent post - I am impressed!

Jim


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks Jim, I'll rest a little easier tonight knowing I have your blessing.


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

Berretta Xtrema 2 does the trick for me


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

benelli m-1 super 90 but it falling apart after 7 years of use, literally.


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

browning....the best there is and ever will be..rifle...shotgun...u name it


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Winchester Super X2 MOSG, wad wizard supreme choke tube, by far the best gun purchase I have ever made, I have yet to have a jam this season and we have put a lot of shells through it. I know I should clean it more than the night before the season but we wanted to see how long it would take to get a jam, well, we are still waiting.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

An old Belgium Browing Auto 5.

It's much more reliable than my hunting partner's Benelli.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Bennelli Nova for jus about everthing. Althought i would like to get a O/U to hunt pheasants


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

Mossberg 500, it's a reliable and rugged companion in any hunting situation.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Remington 1100, heavy gun but never jams


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i use a remington 870 12 gauage, but whear i live a 20 works great althou if the game worden is not around 223 is the best


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i shoot a synthetic 870 super mag and absolutely love it


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone having troubles getting the benelli black eagle 2 to pattern with 1500 fps steel loads?

And to answer the topic.... I use my old black eagle 1, because I can't hit a thing with the Black Eagle 2.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

My dad uses a beretta a390 with a modified choke for geese, this gun will kick out any thing from 2 3/4'' target loads to 3'' magnum loads.

we use 3'' magnum #2 or 2 3/4 BB for geese


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

benelli nova for ducks, geese, deer, and upland


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

either 870 wingmaster, browning citori O/U, or nikko O/U, all depends on how im feelin in the mornings. but the 870 is usually the pick because its got that extra shell and me being me...i need as many shots as permited.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Super Black


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i use a beretta pintail and a SBE 2 but like the beretta better but both great guns


----------



## smartgeese (Oct 27, 2006)

I use a browning gold hunter semi-automatic 12 gauge that takes 3 and 1/2 inch shells. Use 3" shells for ducks and 3 1/2" shells (#2 hevi-shot) for geese.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Black Synthetic Browning Gold Hunter. 3.5 inch model.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I use and 870 magnum, American Arms O/U, SBE original, all of the afore mentioned guns are 3.5" and for upland and ducks I use either the SBE or my trusty old 1100, I also pack an old model 11 Remington along for backup in case the all else fails and I need a stick to throw at the birds. As for geese I prefer to use the 870 and the O/U they hit much harder than the SBE and the old mechanical guns don't quit working in extream conditions.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

Winchester SX3, 3 1/2" awesome gun!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Winchester SX3 3", in my opinion, the best gun on the market right now. I was out with guys that had the SBEII and the Browning Gold, they jambed up and misfired, the three of us with SX3's never had a problem. Great gun in every Aspect.


----------



## huntmallards (Oct 8, 2006)

benelli nova 12 guage :beer:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Browning gold 3 1/2 inch 12 ga


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I use a browning over under cynergy series synthetic and 3.5 inch model.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

10 ga side by side double trigger with 32" barrels for geese.

12 ga. side by side for pheasants.

25-06 for antelope and deer.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Benelli Nova 12 gauge 3 1/2inch.


----------



## redfeathers (Oct 16, 2006)

Browning 10 ga for geese

Benelli SBE for everything else with wings


----------



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

i really dont know if i should post anything. you guys seem to know each other and i maybe intrudeing.  im not even from the usa so i hope it ok to post.im from canada and ifim not supose to post here just ignore me.i use a winchester ranger 12 gauge 3in and bb for geese and 2 in, dam i dunno how to make 3 quarters on this puter.also i have a question if who ever started this forum dont mind me asking one.i got a mossberg 12 gauge and its allmost brand new .everytime i use it the guts in it screws up and jams the shells.anyone have the same problem with thier mossbergs 12 gauges?thank you whoever started this forum and im sorry to ask that question. i didnt know where else to ask. :beer:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I've used the mossberg 500 and 835 and have never had any jamming problems, just keep it oiled up or if its really bad bring it to a gunsmith. If its a faulty model contact the mossberg customer service, they should help you out. Feel free to ask away, not a bad question at all.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Browning Gold 3 1/2 hunter and BPS 10 gauge


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i cant believe know one shoots an 1187 super mag, i love mine, shoots up to 3 1/2, great gun!!!!!


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

alot of guys do use 1187's.... just not for hunting they are most commonly used for fence posts or work well as canoe paddles.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Benelli M2 in Black Synthetic with a 26" barrel and Patternmaster! :beer:


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

SBE II 3 1/2 IN.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FINAL_APPROACH_7 said:


> SBE II 3 1/2 IN.


Ditto with a DrakeKiller choke tube.


----------



## Garvdog (Mar 1, 2005)

I got a new Stoeger M2000 this year and so far I am loving it! My backup gun is my old Remington 870 Express, but I haven't shot it since I bought the new one a couple months ago.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Browning 10ga pump 26'' barrel never lets me down for geese! With # 2 if ya pic your shots you can take ducks and leave some meat .But for ducks Model 101 field grade . 
Irish


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Beretta Extrema for honkers and Ruger Red Label for the ducks.


----------



## firemedic32 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all first post here

i have 2 shot guns i use,,, 870 express super mag (new gun love it espically for the 3 1/2 inch shells) my other gun i dont like useing cause its vintage is a Pietro beretta sliver snipe. however it is the best bird gun i have ever used and seen. its old and i mean old pre mass production actually hand made for my grand father. like i said i dont even use it, its more of a collectors gun then anything


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

hey wolfman, id put my 1187 up against your fence post any day!!! lol


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i use a sears ted martin (i think thats the name), and a 1100. both work well for me


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I let my old lady kill them, that angry old woman can take down a bird just by making eye contact.

But, when she isn't around I have to take out the Browning. I load that up with some 3" Drylocks in BB for geese and 2 for mallards.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

SBE 2


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I use the old trusty sling shot!


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

Quacker Wacker said:


> Just out of curiosity, what type of gun does everyone here use? Does it work well for u? Do u use more than one type of gun for duck and pheasant hunting?


i REALLY LIKE MY OLD MARLIN 36 IN BARREL GOOSE GUN IT A BOLT AND SLOW BUT PUTS ON THE GROUND<BOB :sniper:


----------



## ross2021 (Jan 27, 2006)

Nova, I can and have dropped it in anything, still works :beer:


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

SBE 2 26" w/ pattern master.

I was having trouble patterning it with the regular chokes, but the PM seems to drop 'em just fine!

The gun is junk w/out the PatternMaster... IMO


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Browning BPS. Great gun except for cleaning. Without comparison, the worst gun I've had when it comes to take down and reassembly.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

M1 20ga - Carlson .025 - 1-1/8oz #4 HS for honks - 1oz #3 steel for ducks.

SBE II - Drakekiller - 1-3/8oz #1 steel for snows.

Citori 28ga - Briley .015 under .021 - 7/8 or 1oz #6 lead for grouse and pheasants.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I use the old trusty sling shot!


He ain't kiddin', I've seen him take down a honytonk with a used Trojan and a dirt clod.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Extram 2 with Kick-off is the best gun I have ever used. Not one misfire from trap loads through 3.5" 1-9/16 BB goose loads. It is extremly easy to take apart and clean. I wouldn't shoot any other semi-auto. I used a 870 for years and never had any problems either.


----------

